# Immortal Loadout



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

The codex has been out for a bit now, have any of you play tested the Gauss vs. telsa load outs on immortals to see which works better? I'm looking at 2 unbuilt boxes and I still can't make up my mind. Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## white_kid (Oct 16, 2008)

Tesla is actualy very effective. The assault 1 vs rapidfire is huge, and with some lucky rolling is a staggering amount of hits. I field one of each type of immortals. The gauss are alright if you put an upgraded overlord in the squad (pharon?) to give relentless, another upside of gauss is being able to possibly hurt vehicles. In my opinion tesla performs better though.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Having played against Crons I only see Gauss as a threat if it's coming for 20 rapid firing warriors. I would stick to Tesla on the immortals and use them for anti-infantry. Use blocks of warriors for gauss duty.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

If you make your Immortals relentless then I would use the Gauss Blasters, otherwise the Tesla are probably more useful. Makes no different vs MEq at 24", but Gauss Blasters at 12" are a lot better than Tesla - especially vs GEq.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Immortals used to advance and / or bring the fight to the enemy: Get Tesla Carbines really.

_'Camping'_ Immortals holding objectives (or performing similar duties): Gauss Blasters.

As for the Phaeron / Relentless debate:

Phaeron & Res Orb attached to 20 Warriors* > * Phaeron & Res Orb attached to 10 Immortals, IMHO.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> Immortals used to advance and / or bring the fight to the enemy: Get Tesla Carbines really.
> 
> _'Camping'_ Immortals holding objectives (or performing similar duties): Gauss Blasters.
> 
> ...


I think even camping immortals should have tesla UNLESS they have a transport AND you plan to move forward and camp a midfield objective, but then warriors in ghost ark would be better imho.
The reason is that if your camping a home obj you have 30" range with tesla compared to gauss and you'll score more hits(it's unlikely you'll fire at 12" anyway)


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> ...
> The reason is that if your camping a home obj you have 30" range with tesla compared to gauss and you'll score more hits(it's unlikely you'll fire at 12" anyway)


Possible. Tesla Carbines have a range of 24'' though.
Most _'camping' _units tend to remain stationary most of the time though, thus their Gauss Blasters had a range of 24'' not just 12''.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> Possible. Tesla Carbines have a range of 24'' though.
> Most _'camping' _units tend to remain stationary most of the time though, thus their Gauss Blasters had a range of 24'' not just 12''.


30'' cause of 6'' move before shooting, you arent forced to stand still on the objective till turn 5 anyway 
also at 13/24'' on average 5 gauss immortals score 3,33 hits, 5 tesla immortals score 5 hits. Even against GeQ they do the same amounts of wounds (2,8) and tesla are better against every other armour type except vs 4+ armour


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> ...
> better against every other armour type except vs 4+ armour


Which, matter of factly comes down to what ? 5+ and 6+ armours, no ?

I any case I'd prefer the Gauss Blasters for objective bound units, like mentioned above.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I only prefer telse when I have the ability to make the shots twin linked as this drives up the average hit ratio high enough to make it worth while. Also do to ap- Gauss are far superior for hurting vehicles. Or engaging 4+-5+ infantry in the open.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

I see the arguments to both sides...me personally will only be running 1 block of immortals, and the rest warriors....so I'll probably stick to telsa, and put the phaeron somewhere else.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

In a way, I still prefer Warriors for holding objectives. Immortals are a bit expensive, for not much improvement, and the units are much smaller...

I'm still trying to decide. So many aspects of this codex don't make complete tactical sense to me yet, although I know they will eventually...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sworn Radical said:


> Phaeron & Res Orb attached to 20 Warriors* > * Phaeron & Res Orb attached to 10 Immortals, IMHO.


Ah, but what about nine Immortals, a Phaeron, and a Ghost Ark, hmm? There's some serious mobile firepower that will be hard to shift once they disembark AND is a troops choice.

Having an AP value is very useful, along with the extra shot. I'd always say Guass but then I will mostly be fielding my Immortals with a Phaeron anyway. :laugh:


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> Which, matter of factly comes down to what ? 5+ and 6+ armours, no ?
> 
> I any case I'd prefer the Gauss Blasters for objective bound units, like mentioned above.


No i meant tesla is better against 2+,3+,6+; it`s equivalent vs 5+ and it`s only worse vs 4+ armour.
Ofc at 12" gauss is better but if you camp a home obj how many times do you get to shoot at 12?
For vehicles gauss are slightly better but again warriors would be better and immortals units arent big enough to glance to death usually.

About the immortals in ghost ark that`s illegal, arks cant transport immortals sadly.

All in all i still prefer warriors, but for middle board control gauss and tesla are equivalent imo, while for home camping tesla are better


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> About the immortals in ghost ark that`s illegal, arks cant transport immortals sadly.


Damn you're right! I hadn't checked.

What about a Phaeron and a Cryptek with VoD? They can DS 24" away and get a blast of shooting off and still be 10-man strong Immortals-wise.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Damn you're right! I hadn't checked.
> 
> What about a Phaeron and a Cryptek with VoD? They can DS 24" away and get a blast of shooting off and still be 10-man strong Immortals-wise.


this could be effective but my question is...why do you want to spend 110points just to make gauss immortals ON PAR with tesla (or slightly better/worse depending on target)? just take tesla...or if you want to rapid fire at 12'' dont take the pharaon cause that's 110 more points you're going to lose the next turn


----------

